# BRP car with Slider electronics ?? Would they work?



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure what electronics everyone runs in these cars? Would the stuff out of my sons late model work in the brp? He wants to race a brp car so I could save money this way! Running on carpet oval. Thanx in advance for any info!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

The steering servo would be a little weak for a BRP car......I run the receivers in my cars and have not had any problems, I would think the speed control would be ok to use with the motors.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> Not sure what electronics everyone runs in these cars? Would the stuff out of my sons late model work in the brp? He wants to race a brp car so I could save money this way! Running on carpet oval. Thanx in advance for any info!


Yes it all works!!! In my sons car I run the speed contol from a slider.Took 2 slider battery packs and made three 4cell packs. I put the stock 370 motor from the slider in also to let him learn the BRP car... 
I run The Hightec HS55 which is the slider replacement and with the replacement losi servo saver. In my mod class car. Which is the LTO, 17 turn 370, Quatum 2 esc, And IB 1600 mah 4cell pack with no problems!! And let me tell you in this class there is alot of bumping, slaming, and flying! and I have had no problems!!


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Great! Thank you guys!


----------

